# allroad 4.2 with VW Touareg 17z / 330mm front calipers



## dieselgti (Apr 25, 2003)

Anyone know if the VW Touareg 17z / 330mm front calipers work on a 2004 Audi allroad 4.2? I remember reading somewhere that the 4.2 is a little different and you had to shave off 2-3mm where the calipers mounts. Can't find the thread anymore.

Has anyone done this? 

Thanks, Brandon


----------



## RexNICO (May 11, 2007)

dieselgti said:


> Anyone know if the VW Touareg 17z / 330mm front calipers work on a 2004 Audi allroad 4.2? I remember reading somewhere that the 4.2 is a little different and you had to shave off 2-3mm where the calipers mounts. Can't find the thread anymore.
> 
> Has anyone done this?
> 
> Thanks, Brandon


Here's some pretty good info. 

http://forums.quattroworld.com/allroad/msgs/68518.phtml

I'm pretty sure the shaving of the caliper or hub has to do with which rotors you use


----------

